# Winged ants again



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

I was up this morning at 4 am to use the bathroom. I was in the master bath, which is on the second floor of our home. In just the space of a few minutes, it went from seeing a couple of winged ants to about 100. They were mostly in the shower, especially congregated at the top of the marble where the shower comes through the drywall. There were also a bunch near the bathroom sink. I sprayed and killed them with Raid. I'm puzzled on how they are getting in. This bathroom had a complete remodel down to the studs two years ago. Everything seems to be sealed.

We had the same problem in this bathroom last year at this time, also at 4 am. We were up early as we were leaving for a vacation. I sprayed that time and when we came home a week later I vacuumed up the dead ants and had no problem for the next year.

Any suggestions on how they're getting in and on what to do will be appreciated.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

glance at the other similar threads posted recently. No magic way to get the ants.....


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I have the same thing. All of a sudden about 100 appeared in my tub.

It's a mystery.


----------

